# To all of you buying guns and ammunition becasue Barak Obama was elected



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

PLEASE STOP!! You are going to create a situation wherein Congress has to tax the gun makers and ammunition suppliers because of their "windfall profits". With Cheaper than Dirt doing 101,000 in buisness in a day, they are making way to much money and Congress will be forced to step in and tax them so that the automakers who voted for President Elect Obama can get some much needed money. Please Stop before the media starts talking about it. We don't want the attention at this time. [in whisper (we have got to get some time to ramp up production)]. Thank you for not buying Guns and Ammunition at this time.


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

Now, now. No political stuff on this board. Besides, I just felt like buying $100,000.00 of ammo yesterday.

j/k


----------



## Rocketman (Nov 7, 2008)

Ummm ... too late?


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Man, this is like the outpooring after 9-11 for people to buy duct tape and plastic to seal up their homes... Man, when this nation panics, it PANICS!!

People... We are not going to lose our guns....The American people will not let that happen. It is a Constitutional right for us to bear arms. REEEEEEE-LAX!


BUUUUUUUT....with that said, I never thought Americans would allow warrantless searches, phone tapping and other elimination of their rights.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

bzrk180 said:


> Man, this is like the outpooring after 9-11 for people to buy duct tape and plastic to seal up their homes... Man, when this nation panics, it PANICS!!
> 
> People... We are not going to lose our guns....The American people will not let that happen. It is a Constitutional right for us to bear arms. REEEEEEE-LAX!
> 
> BUUUUUUUT....with that said, I never thought Americans would allow warrantless searches, phone tapping and other elimination of their rights.


Review Obama's agenda website and see his plans for those "scary military guns." Look at his Chief of Staff and VP's records on firearms. There are many conservative democrats but a number of the more liberal ones would like to see as much done as possible to limit your Second Amendment rights.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Does online purchases count?? Cabelas sure likes me....


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

I'll buy guns and ammo whenever the flip I feel like it. Ever hear of hunting season? It starts this time of year. Every year.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

bzrk180 said:


> Man, this is like the outpooring after 9-11 for people to buy duct tape and plastic to seal up their homes... Man, when this nation panics, it PANICS!!
> 
> People... We are not going to lose our guns....The American people will not let that happen. It is a Constitutional right for us to bear arms. REEEEEEE-LAX!
> 
> BUUUUUUUT....with that said, I never thought Americans would allow warrantless searches, phone tapping and other elimination of their rights.


Brad, A good friend of mine in Austin once said; "An armed society is a "polite" society. I couldn't agree more. I subscribe to the theory that it is better to have it and "not" need it than to "need" it and NOT have it. Here is a little something that was sent to me via e-mail. I'm going to edit it for language reasons. I believe it is the best summation of the way I feel about the "RIGHT" to keep and bear arms.

WHY CARRY A GUN
My old grandpa said to me son, 'there comes a time in every mans life when
he stops bustin' knuckles and starts bustin' caps and usually it's when he
becomes too old to take an butt whuppin'.
I don't carry a gun to kill people.
I carry a gun to keep from being killed.
I don't carry a gun to scare people. I carry a gun because sometimes this
world can be a scary place.
I don't carry a gun because I'm paranoid.
I carry a gun because there are real threats in the world. I don't carry a
gun because I'm evil. I carry a gun because I have lived long enough to see
the evil in the world.
I don't carry a gun because I hate the government.
I carry a gun because I understand the limitations of government.
I don't carry a gun because I'm angry.
I carry a gun so that I don't have to spend the rest of my life hating
myself for failing to be prepared.
I don't carry a gun because I want to shoot someone.
I carry a gun because I want to die at a ripe old age in my bed, and not on
a sidewalk somewhere tomorrow afternoon.
I don't carry a gun because I'm a cowboy.
I carry a gun because, when I die and go to heaven, I want to be a cowboy.
I don't carry a gun to make me feel like a man.
I carry a gun because men know how to take care of themselves and the ones
they love.
I don't carry a gun because I feel inadequate.
I carry a gun because unarmed and facing three armed thugs, I AM inadequate.
I don't carry a gun because I love it.
I carry a gun because I love life and the people who make it meaningful to
me.
POLICE PROTECTION "IS" AN OXYMORON!
Free citizens must protect themselves.
Police do not protect you from crime, they usually just investigate the
crime after it happens and then call someone in to clean up the mess.
Personally, I carry a gun because I'm too young to die and too old to take
an butt whupin' !!

Tight lines Amigo, Guy


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

My wife was against some new gun purchases last year, but she's all for them now. It's pretty clear what's coming folks. They probably will go after the manufacturing of the evil black rifles and other scary guns, and then they'll start taxing ammo and reloading components. They're gonna make it EXPENSIVE to shoot, not ban them all together, and price most people out of the game. There isn't one little thing in the COTUS preventing taxation of ammo and stuff. Powder will probably be classified as an explosive and you'll have to go thru all kinds of red tape to get it and keep it in your house. They tried that year before last, and it didn't pass in a GOP Congress. Lots of lobbying and a filibuster is the only hope we have.


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

yep...already stocked up


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok dude if you says so. Will you be kind enough to let us know when we can start buying guns and ammo again? Please?


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2006)

Woops too late, just bought several hundred dollars of ammo and 3 new guns tonight. Academy said yesterday alone they sold 48 guns.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

went to the range this afternoon,looked like Fort Hood. 25-30 new AR'S. Let'm fly boys.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

I went to the range too - to sight in my sons deer rifle with a new scope prior to him going hunting next weekend.....JEEZ LOUISE! I have never before had to WAIT to get inside a range....there was a line to get into the place, overflow parking, lines to wait for a lane, and it sounded like the Battle of Fallujah....crazy....

Earl


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

If I was a bettin' man, ,,,,,,(wait, I am )
I would bet that the newest millionaires in the U.S. are those somehow involved in the gun industry. I.E.>>> ammo sales, gun sales, gun parts, gun ranges, etc. I know I have given them all I had. :spineyes:


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

so how much is enough? I have enough ammo to start a small war...but will my son be able to buy it? Do I need to stock for him too and then what about his kids............


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I have to wonder what the politicos are thinking about now. It would appear that a good number of citizens are buying "new" guns, therefore putting themselves on a "list" that is easily verified. It certainly makes a huge statement but what exactly is that statement? All the black rifles in the world don't measure up to the technology Uncle Sam has, so thinking that we are taking the fight to Uncle Sam is nothing short of mental masturbation if not treason. Civil strife? Burglary born out of poverty? My crystal ball is in the shop for repairs right now so I'm a little in the dark at present. I know "my" concerns, of course. I'm curious though; with the 2nd Ammendment set aside, who exactly are we preparing to fight. Nobody (that I'm aware of) has explained that dynamic yet. What say ye? H/U


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I think it's funny. BHO gets elected and the whole nation arms itself. With the Heller decision so fresh, IMHO I think BHO and the Dems would be foolish to float something out there right now, but BHO is a god in his mind so you never know.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Too late for me...
Viva Ruby Ridge


----------



## Rocketman (Nov 7, 2008)

nasakid said:


> They probably will go after the manufacturing of the evil black rifles and other scary guns, and then they'll start taxing ammo and reloading components. They're gonna make it EXPENSIVE to shoot, not ban them all together, and price most people out of the game.


I think they'll start out by taxing the ammo and reloading components - that way they'll be able to say they haven't actually "banned" anything, so they're not violating the 2nd Amendment.

That being said - I've bought quite a bit of ammo since last Tuesday and I don't plan on stopping.

http://ammoday.com


----------



## Texas Slam (Aug 12, 2005)

*guns and Ammo*

Nothing is going to change. That's silly. No need to panic and go on a buying spree.


----------



## baldeagle7007 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Australia : MANDATORY GUN SURRENDER*

http://www.geoffmetcalf.com/aus.html
*AUSTRALIA:*
*The Results Are In*
The following is a synopsis of an interview conducted by Ginny Simone with Keith Tidswell of Australia's Sporting Shooters Association. The entire interview is available as "Surprise, Surprise" in the "Archive News" section of: 
http://www.nralive.com/
One year after gun-owners were forced to surrender 640,381 personal firearms to be destroyed, including semi-automatic .22 rifles and shotguns, a program costing the government over 500 million dollars, the results are in... 
A dramatic increase in criminal activity has been experienced. Gun control advocates respond "Just wait... we'll be safer... you'll see...".

OBSERVABLE FACT, AFTER 12 MONTHS OF DATA: 

Australia-wide, homicides are up 3.2%
Australia-wide, assaults are up 8.6%
Australia-wide, armed-robberies are up 44% (yes, FORTY-FOUR PERCENT)
In the state of Victoria, homicides-with-firearms are up 300%
Figures over the previous 25 years show a steady decrease in homicides-with-firearms (changed dramatically in the past 12 months)
Figures over the previous 25 years show a steady decrease in armed-robbery-with-firearms (changed dramatically in the past 12 months)
There has been a dramatic increase in breakins-and-assaults-of- the-elderly
At the time of the ban, the Prime Minister said "self-defense is not a reason for owning a firearm"
From 1910 to present, homicides in Australia had averaged about 1.8-per-100,000 or lower, a safe society by any standard.
The ban has destroyed Australia's standings in some international sport shooting competitions
The membership of the Australian Sports Shooting Association has risen to 112,000, a 200% increase, in response to the ban and as an attempt to organize against further controls, which are expected.
Australian politicians are on the spot and at a loss to explain how no improvement in "safety" has been observed after such monumental effort and expense was successfully expended in "ridding society of guns". Their response has been to "wait longer".
*Buy anything you can get your hands on......but try to get it from an individual so there is NO record of the purchase.*
*Buying from RETAIL DEALERS gives the government a record of your purchase so they can find it later during confiscation*.​


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

metal man said:


> went to the range this afternoon,looked like Fort Hood. 25-30 new AR'S. Let'm fly boys.


Thank makes me smile,

I wonder if the establishment knows that by threatening to limit such things, they are increasing demand like no tomorrow. It's almost funny.

Praise the lord and pass the ammunition.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Somehow I don't think profits from guns and ammo sales are even a blip on the radar compared to other industries they could go after.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

i'm always tickled when we as a nation panic


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hooked Up © said:


> I'm curious though; with the 2nd Ammendment set aside, who exactly are we preparing to fight. Nobody (that I'm aware of) has explained that dynamic yet. What say ye? H/U


Glad you brought that up. I wonder the same thing as well.....

Why is it that some people Buy a Bulk amount of Ammo, but then go to the Gun Range, and see how fast they can shoot it?..


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Earl said:


> I went to the range too - to sight in my sons deer rifle with a new scope prior to him going hunting next weekend.....JEEZ LOUISE! I have never before had to WAIT to get inside a range....there was a line to get into the place, overflow parking, lines to wait for a lane, and it sounded like the Battle of Fallujah....crazy....
> 
> Earl


Your comment brought a smile to my face. It also reminded me of that Scene on TREMMORS where the Husband And Wife (Reba) are in their Bunker shooting everything they have at the 'GrabOids



After seing the post on the .223 at Acadamy I am tempted to pick one up at the Gun Show along with amo.

What If there were some sleeper cells that went active at any town, say 200 people with high power arms. They start randomly shooting people and targeting random people and homes. Police can't respond to all the calls. Of course it may sound like it might not ever happen but I would rather be armed with what I have and then some than being a sitting duck. By the time help arrives it might be too late. 
The people would have to remember who had those Mc Cain signs and seek protection till help arrives.
--Just a thought--


----------



## Texas Slam (Aug 12, 2005)

*Silly*

Silly..silly...silly....lol


----------



## Texas Slam (Aug 12, 2005)

*2000*

This is sort of like right before we hit the year 2000. Everyone went nuts buying can goods because the world was coming to an end..... due to the computer problem. LOL


----------



## Rocketman (Nov 7, 2008)

Texas Slam said:


> Silly..silly...silly....lol


Tell that to the gun owners in Australia who thought it wouldn't happen there either ... they didn't even get to keep their pump action shotguns ....

Better safe than sorry, ya know?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Hooked Up © said:


> All the black rifles in the world don't measure up to the technology Uncle Sam has, so thinking that we are taking the fight to Uncle Sam is nothing short of mental masturbation if not treason. Civil strife? Burglary born out of poverty? My crystal ball is in the shop for repairs right now so I'm a little in the dark at present. I know "my" concerns, of course. I'm curious though; with the 2nd Ammendment set aside, who exactly are we preparing to fight. Nobody (that I'm aware of) has explained that dynamic yet. What say ye? H/U


come on H/U, the hardest thing for our military to fight is bicycle warfare.
Besides, what better way to stimulate the economy.


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

Texas Slam, I don't think the sky is falling but I don't think this is silly either. As the line of thinking that has 52% of Americans in a trance continues to spread, it will reach the discussion of the 2nd Amendment. Our president-elect sweet talked his way to where he is, with promises he can't possibly keep, but before this is realized, in keeping with the new tradition of change, why not convince those same zombies that there is no need for ugly black rifles or handguns because they have no sporting purpose and were made exclusively for killing. Silly??? They swallowed alot more koolaid than that throughout the year.I'm not going to take out a loan to buy more, but I will be prepared, because I've seen it happen in other countries, and it all started just like it's starting here.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> come on H/U, the hardest thing for our military to fight is bicycle warfare.
> Besides, what better way to stimulate the economy.


 Man, I'm glad you reminded me. I almost forgot to go out and ut one of those carbon fiber self cloaking stealth bicycles to go wit my La Rue. Gotta go now. More later, H/U


----------



## Texas Slam (Aug 12, 2005)

*starting here? Where?*

That's just it guy....it's not starting here...and it is as if the sky is falling. This is not Australia.


----------



## Rocketman (Nov 7, 2008)

Texas Slam said:


> That's just it guy....it's not starting here...and it is as if the sky is falling. This is not Australia.


Yet. Yet.

You should do some research into how our President-Elect feels about gun ownership, CHL and the DC v Heller both before the decision and after.

With basically an unchecked House, and an almost unchecked Senate, he is not going to have a hard time getting anything he wants passed ...

Vigilance is better than complacency, and if it turns out to be nothing - just think of all the extra range rounds we will all have.

I'm not willing to take that chance however.


----------



## Texas Slam (Aug 12, 2005)

*Ok...*

Rocketman.....to that I say......good luck in your buying. If that is what you think is going to happen then you should buy up everything you can....like i'm sure you are. I'm personally going to save some money for new fishing and boating items ....since spring will be here before you know it.


----------



## Rocketman (Nov 7, 2008)

*Well*

Thanks - I'm actually splitting my spending between fishing supplies and guns/ammo.

Lets get through a cold, wet and hoefully rainy winter before we worry about spring though!


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

Hmm maybe time to sell off an extra AR or 2 wonder what I can get for my tactical mega rx AR 4 rail handguard flattop? These usually went for about $1000 used where have the prices gone to? Someone else told me they were running out of ARs I was always told to buy on fact sell on emotion.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

cncman said:


> Hmm maybe time to sell off an extra AR or 2 wonder what I can get for my tactical mega rx AR 4 rail handguard flattop? These usually went for about $1000 used where have the prices gone to? Someone else told me they were running out of ARs I was always told to buy on fact sell on emotion.


I'll give you $40 for it.  Seriously though, some places are holding their prices on completed rifles, but a lot are not (and I can't say I blame them). I know the stripped lower I paid $115 for a few days ago is now $180 or so (and out of stock). Some people are screaming price gouging, but I don't see it that way. It ain't like if you don't have an EBR you're going to shrivel up and die. (although it can be pretty emotional )

I think a lot of places that sale components haven't had to worry about what to do with their prices because a lot of stuff is out of stock. I predict things will calm down a little over the next couple of weeks, but we'll see.


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

Yea I hear what you are saying, im just thinking I can sell then buy back later for a lower price when it calms down and then I can use the $ to pay for completing some other builds I am doing, so many lowers and so many options, so little $$!



Stuart said:


> I'll give you $40 for it.  Seriously though, some places are holding their prices on completed rifles, but a lot are not (and I can't say I blame them). I know the stripped lower I paid $115 for a few days ago is now $180 or so (and out of stock). Some people are screaming price gouging, but I don't see it that way. It ain't like if you don't have an EBR you're going to shrivel up and die. (although it can be pretty emotional )
> 
> I think a lot of places that sale components haven't had to worry about what to do with their prices because a lot of stuff is out of stock. I predict things will calm down a little over the next couple of weeks, but we'll see.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm loading up on ammo and components and I bought an AR. I think that the lib-tards will start taxing ammo and components first and fast. There's nothing wrong with having enough ammo to combat (no pun) inflation or just hedging.

The TV show *Nightline* showed a clip of obama talking about how he didn't want to ban hunting guns, but there were certain types of guns he had a problem with. His words, not speculation. He also said he was in favor of states having their own laws regarding guns. But like all politicians, he's a liar so we'll see.

IMHO the Heller decision will slow the lib-tards down in trying for an all out gun grab, but taxing ammo and components is left wide open.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm certain that thet is exactly what they will do. Place enough of a tax burden on any item and you will see a marked reduction in it's sales. The Lib-tards know this well, look what they accomplished with cigarettes.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

If they just allow product liability suits against gun makers, they will effectively put them all out of business. That will be their plan.

Joint he NRA, and stop them!


----------



## Rocketman (Nov 7, 2008)

bigfishtx said:


> If they just allow product liability suits against gun makers, they will effectively put them all out of business. That will be their plan.
> 
> Joint he NRA, and stop them!


Product liability is one way, taxing the ammo is another.

I'm originally from California, and the ammo tax was the most frequently discussed way to "remove" firearms from being an issue. Luckily (while I was there at least) the dems didn't have the votes or the sway to get the ammo tax passed.

I've signed 3 people up for the NRA since last Tuesday, and helped one to purchase her first firearm. Lobby the people you know while you still can!


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Hooked Up © said:


> My old grandpa said to me son, 'there comes a time in every mans life when
> he stops bustin' knuckles and starts bustin' caps and usually it's when he
> becomes too old to take an butt whuppin'.


Bustin caps??? Your grandpa must be pretty young to use gangsta language. Hehe...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

If the big fear is that what happened down under could happen here, then those paying for new guns and ammo would have to return those products to the government anyway. with a net loss of money. would it not be better to take that money and give to a lobby group like NRA or other org that will fight the govt to prevent any new gun owner reg?

the power of a lobby group is in direct response to their bank account.

IMHO i don't know why people are so scared. perhaps i'm in the dark, but i wasn't for 2000, i wasn't after 9/11, and i'm not now. just my thoughts, but for those that are, I would think giving a lobby group more money=power would be a better way to prevent any of the fears coming true.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Belt Sanders said:


> Bustin caps??? Your grandpa must be pretty young to use gangsta language. Hehe...


 Whoa, whoa, whoa there Bro. I'm almost your age. Think about those numbers. It was a CnP I was sharing that I felt was on topic. L8tr, H/U


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I have not found anything on cheaper than dirt that I could not find somewhere else cheaper than there prices. Its a farce.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Join the NRA, they are working hard for us.
Buy whatever type of gun you please on top of that!
If they ever do try to take ANY of our guns away I know I will be one of the ones that will NOT COMPLY!

My .02 cents

Andy


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

great white fisherman said:


> I have not found anything on cheaper than dirt that I could not find somewhere else cheaper than there prices. Its a farce.


No doubt. They are $12-$15/box higher than anywhere else.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

google the firearms and ammo makers for their websites. As an example: Federal has a website that offers a downloadable coupon for discount(s) on ammunition. Every little bit helps.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I have been following this thread for the past several days, but have not really given this subject much thought. Well last night on the national news there was a story about guns. The reporter said that gun sales (I didn't hear if it was guns in general or just semiautomatic guns) were up 350% since last week. The reporter also went on to say that Obama is on the record as saying he will gladly sign a bill banning AR and other semi auto weapons.

That settles it for me...I am heading to the gun store to get my AR - 15!


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

watch for language like "armor piercing ammo". that includes almost any rifle cartridge. once they have the ar's they'll want the model 700's, (sniper rifles). there's no end to it. england is talking about a knife ban.


----------

